# Vektorgrafik für Tshirtdruck



## lokas (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz vor meinem Nervenzusammenbruch muss ich nun einfach mein Problem posten.

Ich möchte ein T-shirt per Foliendruck herstellen lassen, da mir die normal "geprinteten" in Bezug auf die Qualität nicht gefallen. Als Motiv will ich das Logo von M.E. so abändern, dass es "Suna" heisst. Die Daten sollten gemäss "hören-sagen" in Outlines oder Pfaden vorliegen.

Als Grundlage hatte ich eine Vektordatei für den Illustrator. Da ich aber nicht versiert bin im Umgang mit Illustrator hielt ich mich für besonders schlau und erstellte eine sehr hoch auflösende Grafik in Photoshop. Das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen und die Ausgangsdatei findet ihr im Anhang. Anschliessend wollte ich die Datei in Pfaden exportieren. Das Ergebnis ist aber nicht wirklich befriedigend und ich komme wahrscheinlich definitiv nicht um das Erstellen im Illustrator herum?!

Zur eigentlich Frage: Wie würdet ihr das ganze konkrett umsetzen mit Illustrator? Welche Tools/Tutorials sollte ich erarbeiten...?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir irgendein Illustratorcrack antworten könnte

Gruss Lorenz


----------



## PenzoX (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Lorenz,

also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist die ai im Anhang das orginal!?

Wenn das so ist und du die font der unteren Schrift hast ist es doch kein Problem das ganze einfach in illu nachzubauen!
Wahrscheinlich hab ich dich net ganz verstanden aber ich mach den ganzen Tag "fast" nichts anderes als Plottjobs anzufertigen und mit dieser Datei wäre ich vollkommen zufrieden.

Wenn ich dir net helfen konnte dann stell deine Frage doch bitte etwas genauer.


greetz
Maik


----------



## mreball (15. Mai 2007)

Die Pfade aus Photoshop nach Illustrator exportieren geht nicht? Aber wenn Du Pfade im Photoshop erzeugen kannst, dann auch im Illustrator – ist sehr ähnlich. Aber mal was ganz anderes – darf man Logos eigentlich so einfach modifizieren? Wobei "Logo" nicht ganz stimmt, eher geschmackloser Verhau willkürlich zusammengewürfelter Elemente. Na ja, viel Spass mit dem T-Shirt, aber keinen rosa Bedruckstoff verwenden ;-).


----------



## lokas (15. Mai 2007)

> also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist die ai im Anhang das orginal!?
> 
> Wenn das so ist und du die font der unteren Schrift hast ist es doch kein Problem das ganze einfach in illu nachzubauen!
> Wahrscheinlich hab ich dich net ganz verstanden aber ich mach den ganzen Tag "fast" nichts anderes als Plottjobs anzufertigen und mit dieser Datei wäre ich vollkommen zufrieden.



Ja die ai im anhang ist das original...

Das ich das usprüngliche "M.E." kann ich problemlos entfernen. Und einen Text erstellen und in Pfade umwandeln kann ich auch. Aber die Kontur der unteren Schrift kann ich mit Illustrator nicht so erstellen wie ich es mit Photoshop gemacht habe. Und falls ich die hinbringen würde, wüsste ich immer noch nicht wie ich den Balken vom "respect" mit den konturen überlagere wie im angehängten JPEG...

Danke für deine Bemühung? Bist du zufälligerweise im Besitz einer T-shirtdruckerei? 



> Aber mal was ganz anderes – darf man Logos eigentlich so einfach modifizieren? Wobei "Logo" nicht ganz stimmt, eher geschmackloser Verhau willkürlich zusammengewürfelter Elemente. Na ja, viel Spass mit dem T-Shirt, aber keinen rosa Bedruckstoff verwenden



Das Tshirt ist für die kleine Schwester meiner Freundin welche total auf Adidas und vorallem die Missy Elliot-Kollektion abfährt. Ist mehr ein Gag. Ich selbst würde es auch nicht anziehen. Aber sie wird bestimmt darauf abfahren...


----------



## PenzoX (15. Mai 2007)

lokas hat gesagt.:


> Danke für deine Bemühung? Bist du zufälligerweise im Besitz einer T-shirtdruckerei?



 Das könnte evtl. sein! 

Wie schon geschrieben ist das ganze eigentlich ganz einfach...nur das jetzt hier zu erklären...!
Darfst mich bei fragen gerne im Büro anrufen...07127 - 890737... nach Maik fragen!

greetz


----------



## lokas (15. Mai 2007)

> Darfst mich bei fragen gerne im Büro anrufen...07127 - 890737... nach Maik fragen!



 Danke fürs Angebot... Kann aber diese Woche nicht mehr auf dein Angebot eingehen, da ich zur Schweizer Fraktion gehöre und momentan unter der Woche oft in Zürich bin (Studium) und deshalb nur ein Mobiltelefon zur Verfügung habe... Ein Tutorial via Telefon würde relativ teuer werden. Rufe dich aber gerne mal an wenn ich wieder in Bern bin und Festnetz habe... Falls dein Angebot nicht verfällt?

Kannst du Schweizerdeutsch? *g*


----------



## PenzoX (15. Mai 2007)

Also, das Angebot verfällt natürlich nicht. Nur muss ich gestehen das ich ja "viel" kann...aber bestimmt kein "Schwizerdütsch". Es langt wenn du "schwäbisch" redest *ggg*


----------

